# TheMailMan's System



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok I finally got my parts in today for my new build. Iv replaced every part of a computer before however this is my first build from the ground up. So I want some input from the TPU community as to what I should name my system. Here are the specs.

Case: Ultra m998
PSU: Corsair 750
Mobo: MSI DKA790GX "Platinum"
CPU: AMD 8650 
Cooling: Thermaltake "V1"
RAM: 4 gigs Patriot "Viper" 8500
GPU: Visiontek ATI 4850

Now I'v included a few names in the poll which I kinda liked but I'm open to suggestions. Also what do you guys think of my system thus far?


----------



## Asylum (Jan 12, 2009)

How about  (The Total Package)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 12, 2009)

Asylum said:


> How about  (The Total Package)



I like it. I just don't think its worthy of the title. After all it only has a 8650.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 12, 2009)

How about watercooling?


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 12, 2009)

How about the Paraplegic Dragon, since it only has 3 cores on the proc and 1 4000 series graphics card.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 12, 2009)

J-Man said:


> How about watercooling?



Not yet. My funds need to "recharge" 



kenkickr said:


> How about the Paraplegic Dragon, since it only has 3 cores on the proc and 1 4000 series graphics card.



Its not a Dragon. It has a Phenom one. Its more of a Spider with Dragon wings.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 12, 2009)

Some Suggestions:
Gone Postal 
The Drop Ship 
Heavy Freight
Toxic Freight
The Parcel


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 12, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Some Suggestions:
> Gone Postal
> The Drop Ship
> Heavy Freight
> ...



The Parcel, Gone postal. 

awesome!


----------



## J-Man (Jan 12, 2009)

Save up! Get a watercooled system like I'm gonna have very soon


----------



## Asylum (Jan 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I like it. I just don't think its worthy of the title. After all it only has a 8650.



How about  (Partial Postage)  then!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 12, 2009)

Asylum said:


> How about  (Partial Postage)  then!!



 I just hope is doesn't end up being "Return to sender". Anyway when I'm putting it together would yall like some pics?


----------



## Asylum (Jan 12, 2009)

Yea pics are always nice!! That way we can see what you are doing wrong!!
 J/K


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 12, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Yea pics are always nice!! That way we can see what you are doing wrong!!
> J/K



Don't kid. Its just about true.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 12, 2009)

"E-Mail" would be sufficient to describe the functionality of the system


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> "E-Mail" would be sufficient to describe the functionality of the system



I think it's a little more powerful than just an e-mail system. Its for gaming. Not benchmarks.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think it's a little more powerful than just an e-mail system. Its for gaming. Not benchmarks.



Hence the smiley 

But seriously, being creative?

"Special Delivery"
"Expressmail"
"UPS" (Ultimate Postal System)

hmm I guess I could go on like that


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 12, 2009)

The PO Box.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 12, 2009)

Damn nobody liked "The Mail Sack" but systemviper. Odd I thought for sure that would have won. I mean "Male Sack"


----------



## Exavier (Jan 12, 2009)

why 790GX and not FX?


----------



## Darknova (Jan 12, 2009)

The Mail Sack! hahah

How come you get the 8650 and not an 8750BE?


----------



## Gam'ster (Jan 12, 2009)

Advanced Mail Delivery  But congratz on the new parts enjoy man..


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 12, 2009)

oi...yet again, throw out your nfo, and everyone has an opinion on why you shouldn't have gotten xxx card/proc/mobo, and why you're wasting money on it, and should have spent it on yyy card/proc/mobo....


----------



## MRCL (Jan 12, 2009)

How about... "The Heffernan" (yknow, King of Queens)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 12, 2009)

Exavier said:


> why 790GX and not FX?


 The FX SB is slower.


Darknova said:


> The Mail Sack! hahah
> 
> How come you get the 8650 and not an 8750BE?



Simply because I plan on getting a PII in a few months. Didn't want to spend to much money now. FYI I got everything I listed for 450 bucks. Someone I work with also works at Tiger Direct here in Miami. 



MRCL said:


> How about... "The Heffernan" (yknow, King of Queens)



Thats a cool idea man. I just don't like that show. The wife is HOT however.


----------



## erocker (Jan 12, 2009)

You should call your system "Blond haired buttercream frosted murder cake!"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> You should call your system "Blond haired buttercream frosted murder cake!"



aka: BROCK F&#KING SAMSON? 

However I do like "Murder Cake".


----------



## cdawall (Jan 12, 2009)

i like mailbox and to be ironic build a case that looks like well a mailbox


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2009)

I say... "The Twitch"... Since when Brock goes off, he has that twitch in the eye... Just like you will when you go postal on Noob's A$$e$!!!!


----------



## steelkane (Jan 13, 2009)

PonyBox


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2009)

Ponybox sounds pretty sweet! Then mailman can call it something along the lines of Mustang in it when he gets the PII!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmmmm .......

Media Mail "??"


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 13, 2009)

you should name it "Fragile"....you know that word they always interperate as french for football!


----------



## MKmods (Jan 13, 2009)

wheres the PICTS!


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 13, 2009)

Wyld Stallyn 

spelled like that too. 

in case you dont know what it's from 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_&_Ted's_Excellent_Adventure


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 13, 2009)

MKmods said:


> wheres the PICTS!



+1

We have to see what this guy looks like before we can give him a proper name.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 13, 2009)

erocker said:


> You should call your system "Blond haired buttercream frosted murder cake!"



nice one Erocker, lmao!


----------



## steelkane (Jan 13, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok I finally got my parts in today for my new build. Iv replaced every part of a computer before however this is my first build from the ground up. So I want some input from the TPU community as to what I should name my system. Here are the specs.
> 
> Case: Ultra m998
> PSU: Corsair 750
> ...



Since it's your first build name it,,   (NewMail)


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 13, 2009)

No Reply


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok I got her all up and running yesterday. Since I got "sick" at my job I was able to work on it all day yesterday.  Anyway everything went together great with the exception of a few hang ups.

*Case:* First the case directions SUCKED. The MB tray had two little black screws holding the front which was not explained in the manual. I spent almost an hour trying to get the thing open without bending or busting something. Then I noticed the door on the panel wouldn't close. The latch was busted. SO I am going to buy another case today and switch the front. 

Also I found out the hard way that polished aluminum scratches VERY easily. Another thing Ill change out with the new case. It may sound like I'm a brute but thats simply not the case (no pun intended). Its just this case had very tight tolerances and everything has to be exact or you'll end up with a scratch. The LED hook-ups were not that clear ether. For example one plug says PWR LED which you would assume means power LED. However  when hooked up to the board it doesn't work. Attached to the same line is two other one prong plugs marked P+LED and P-LED. I have NO idea what these are for. There is nothing on the board that they would go to unless they are the positive and negative to the power LED light. If this is the case then where does the PWR LED plug go?! Anyway the HD LED didnt work but that was my fault. I hooked it up backwards  So in the end I only have one LED that works on the front of the case. Very annyoing.

The next issue I have is the 120mm fan plug isn't long enough to reach the board. I have to figure out how to connect it. I'm hoping they have an extension at Best Buy. If not Ill just buy a new fan with a long enough cord. 

*CPU:* I had no problems with the installation but the Thermaltake V1 wouldn't fit. Not because of its size but because of the latch. First the latch wouldn't fit the cooler due to the lever. It would hit the cooling pipe when trying to close it. Now I'm not even going into the pressure it took to lock it down. For that thing to set I could have to applied 300 lbs. to get it to lock. To me it wasn't the risk to the mobo. Plus the fit just sucked.

*RAM:* The only thing I didn't have to take a shot of whiskey for.

*GPU:* What's there to say. Its one screw.

*PSU:* This wasnt to bad at all. Thanks to WileE I went with a Corsair 750. Amazing quality! The only had one real problem and it had to do with the case. Simply there was a bracket you had to mount to the PSU so it would attach to the case. No big deal but it would have been nice to know before hand. Also the ATX power connection was attached to another one making it a 8 plug instead of 4. Freaked me out at first.  I couldn't find the damn 4 ATX power hook up!

*Power on:* Well now the big test. Will she turn on. Sure did and it ran like a charm! Except no picture!!!! So I changed the DVI to the Mobo hook up and still nothing. I thought "Hell what did I do wrong?!" Well it was the GPU. As soon as I disconnected the GPU it booted up fine. Once I installed everything I put the 4850 back in and she ran great.

*Aftermath:* Ok now I have a few questions. First my ram is only reading at 800. It should be 1066 is there something I should be doing? My CPU temp is 43º to 44º in the bios and in AMD overdrive it says 33º to 39º. Is this safe for a stock cooler? I ask because I had some issues with the stock cooler. Nothing major. It was just hard to apply the thing. I was afraid it was taking to much pressure to lock. Now for you guys with MSI boards how would you suggest I flash the bios?

Ill be posting pictures and benches once I have everything up at 100%.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2009)

you need to set it to 1066 max most boards will set out of the box is 800.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> you need to set it to 1066 max most boards will set out of the box is 800.



There is no option for it in the Bios cell menu. What else might it be called?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2009)

select advanced DRAM options under the cell menu


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 14, 2009)

1066 is not a JEDEC rated speed for DDR2. This means you have to use the FSB or Mem/FSB ratio to get it to 1066.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> 1066 is not a JEDEC rated speed for DDR2. This means you have to use the FSB or Mem/FSB ratio to get it to 1066.



not on his cpu and 1066 is JEDEC.

all you should have to is change 800 to 1066 in the bios and check timings/volts to match the ram spec


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> not on his cpu and 1066 is JEDEC.
> 
> all you should have to is change 800 to 1066 in the bios and check timings/volts to match the ram spec



Huh, just checked and your right. Anything above 266Mhz is not. My bad.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2009)

I got it up to 2.4 stable. My temp is 33 to 39. How much higher you guys reckon I can go?


----------



## Darknova (Jan 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I got it up to 2.4 stable. My temp is 33 to 39. How much higher you guys reckon I can go?



What's the max multi on the 8650? 11.5?

I managed to get my HT ref clock to 240Mhz (not entirely stable though) by lowering my HT multi, and I'm using a 12x Multi.

Currently I'm at 230Mhz with a 12x multi for 2.76Ghz


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

Darknova said:


> What's the max multi on the 8650? 11.5?
> 
> I managed to get my HT ref clock to 240Mhz (not entirely stable though) by lowering my HT multi, and I'm using a 12x Multi.
> 
> Currently I'm at 230Mhz with a 12x multi for 2.76Ghz



most phenoms wont push much over 250mhz some can go higher (my old 9500 did 280*10x)


his MSI is a good mobo with SB750 and ACC make sure ACC is enabled and push the cpu clock some more

voltage needs to be around 1.35v


----------



## Darknova (Jan 17, 2009)

cdawall said:


> most phenoms wont push much over 250mhz some can go higher (my old 9500 did 280*10x)
> 
> 
> his MSI is a good mobo with SB750 and ACC make sure ACC is enabled and push the cpu clock some more
> ...



I can't even get 250 lol.

I can get 240 though.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

Darknova said:


> I can't even get 250 lol.
> 
> I can get 240 though.



dont feel bad i haven't even pushed 230 out of my phenom X2 i'm sure it can but i haven't tried having more fun with then high multi


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 18, 2009)

Meh. I aint stable at 100Mhz. I have no idea why. Any ideas?


----------

